# Speedsolving All-Event Ladder Tournament! | TheCubicle.com



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello!

I have been wanting to do this for a while, but I am implementing it today. I made a Ladder Tournament for 1 on 1 cubing matches.

The ladder for all events and some explanation are on here









Speedsolving All-Event Rankings! | TheCubicle.com


Rankings 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,3x3 OH,Pyraminx,Skewb,Megaminx,Square-1,Clock,3BLD,Kilominx,FTO,Overall Rankings,Points First Place,TipsterTrickster,Micah Morrison,Micah Morrison,Micah Morrison,Micah Morrison,TipsterTrickster,TipsterTrickster,CuberStache,TipsterTrickster,TipsterTrickster,Micah Morrison...




docs.google.com





But for easier access I have created the easy to remember link rebrand.ly/speedsolve

Essentially, this will be an ongoing ranking system where you can work your way up or down the ladder for the 11 main events. Here are the rules:

- You can challenge someone directly above you on the ladder to a match, and the winner takes the higher spot and the loser the lower one
- A match consists of competitors doing the same scramble, and the lower time winning a point. First to 5 points wins the match. This format or goal can be changed if both competitors agree.
- After losing a match, you cannot challenge that person in that event for one month.
- When someone challenges you, you have one week to arrange a time that works to do the match. If anyone is unable to or does not wish to do the match, that person surrenders and automatically loses. This time can be extended if both competitors agree. This does not count as a formal match, so you can still challenge before the one month period.
- After a result for a match has been determined, post in this thread and tag me, or PM me.
- For matches I recommend using cubingtime.com, or cube.zone, or letscube.net. It is also recommended that you arrange a voice or video call.

Let me know if you have any questions! To join the ladder, PM or tag me, tell me what events youll do.

Happy cubing!

Permanent discord link! Discord link: http://discord.gg/8FYPybuPKW

This competition is now sponsored by TheCubicle.com, we will be giving away gift cards to competitors periodically, more details to come soon!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I'd love to join! I'll do all 11 events, and my WCA ID is linked here. I won't be able to do a voice/video call, but I'll be able to use any of those websites. Maybe you could create a Discord for this?

EDIT: I average way better than the results on my WCA account, since I haven't been to a comp for over a year. Maybe there is a different way to rank it?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @PingPongCuber I'd love to join! I'll do all 11 events. I won't be able to do a voice/video call, but I'll be able to use any of those websites. Maybe you could create a Discord for this?


Great! I’ll probably make a discord, and PM people the link. I’m adding you to the sheet now.

It is just fine that you can’t call, it’s just a reccomnendation


EDIT: I too average much better than officially, but it is just a way to start, challenges will ultimately decide it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll do all events @PingPongCuber


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll join as well for all events @PingPongCuber (My WCA is linked below my profile picture)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'll do all events @PingPongCuber





CuberStache said:


> I'll join as well for all events @PingPongCuber (My WCA is linked below my profile picture)


I added both of you and PM'ed you

UPDATES:
- We now have an optional discord
- I changed the coloring system on the rankings to easily see where you are
- Intense competition right now between Micah and Cuberstache for the top positions!


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 27, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I’m interested, I’ll do all events except for OH. WCA ID is linked below my profile picture.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> @PingPongCuber I’m interested, I’ll do all events except for OH. WCA ID is linked below my profile picture.



You’re on the sheet!

Looks like there will be a lot of matches sorting things out. I’ll probably challenge CrispyCubing soon, and Micah might challenge me in the few events I am holding over him


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't have a WCA since the only comp in my area since I started cubing was cancelled, but I would do 2-5 OH and squan starting at the bottom if it's on cubing time(I can't do a video call)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I don't have a WCA since the only comp in my area since I started cubing was cancelled, but I would do 2-5 OH and squan starting at the bottom if it's on cubing time(I can't do a video call)


You're on there!

P.S. Not sure if I mentioned the overall rankings if you scroll to the right on the sheet


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

I beat @BenChristman1 at 3x3. It was 4-4 and I won by .2 seconds


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I beat @BenChristman1 at 3x3. It was 5-4 and I won by .2 seconds



Glad to hear the first match was a success! I updated the rankings


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I would like to join for every event. My WCA is linked to my profile though I have improved a ton at pretty much everything.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @PingPongCuber I would like to join for every event. My WCA is linked to my profile though I have improved a ton at pretty much everything.



Cool! You’ll be added in a few minutes...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

You have me over @BenChristman1 at 2x2 when we had done 3x3. Just a heads up


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You have me over @BenChristman1 at 2x2 when we had done 3x3. Just a heads up



Ah! Thanks for catching that, I would not have noticed, oops


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

Can you add me to skewb? I average 15 but @BenChristman1 is about as bad I think, so I could rise above last place


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Can you add me to skewb? I average 15 but @BenChristman1 is about as bad I think, so I could rise above last place



Yep


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey! I would like to participate in 2x2 (4-6 s), 3x3 (15-18s), pyraminx (6-10s), and skewb (10-20s). I think I'll just work my way up. Also, I made a cubingtime profile, so let me know what else I need to do. Thanks!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I would like to join for all events!
My wca is here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017BRYA06


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

How are you scoring it for the people who aren’t doing every event? Obviously, if you’re doing fewer events, you’re going to have fewer points, right?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Hey! I would like to participate in 2x2 (4-6 s), 3x3 (15-18s), pyraminx (6-10s), and skewb (10-20s). I think I'll just work my way up. Also, I made a cubingtime profile, so let me know what else I need to do. Thanks!





TipsterTrickster said:


> @PingPongCuber I would like to join for all events!
> My wca is here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017BRYA06





BenChristman1 said:


> How are you scoring it for the people who aren’t doing every event? Obviously, if you’re doing fewer events, you’re going to have fewer points, right?



@rubik2005 I will add you in just a sec!
@TipsterTrickster I will add you too!
@BenChristman1 For those events I have been adding the number of participants in that event to their score. So basically everyone not doing that event is in last in that event, it just makes it so new people dont have to get bye them


----------



## Josh_ (Nov 27, 2020)

@PingPongCuber Can I join? I will do 2x2, 3x3, and Clock. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019MARR04


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> @PingPongCuber Can I join? I will do 2x2, 3x3, and Clock. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019MARR04


You're now on, as well as everyone else!


Guys this has been going better than I thought, I will have to expand the table and I ran out of colors


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 27, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> You're now on, as well as everyone else!
> 
> 
> Guys this has been going better than I thought, I will have to expand the table and I ran out of colors


There exists about 10 million colors. I think it's all good.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2020)

If you challenge someone above you in the rankings and the person below you challenges you, Would the person below you have to wait until the outcome of the match against you and the person above you is done and then challenge the person who ends up above them, or will you have to do the match with the person below you first?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> If you challenge someone above you in the rankings and the person below you challenges you, Would the person below you have to wait until the outcome of the match against you and the person above you is done and then challenge the person who ends up above them, or will you have to do the match with the person below you first?



That is correct, the person below you would have to wait, having challenged you second. You have to complete all prior challenges in that event before you can do any more.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 27, 2020)

Here is an optional Discord for the tournament:






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





Most communications will still be on here


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 28, 2020)

can i join? i want to do 5x5, 3x3, oh and clock


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> can i join? i want to do 5x5, 3x3, oh and clock


Yup, you're on!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 28, 2020)

I beat @Micah Morrison 5-0 in Megaminx and Clock


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I beat @Micah Morrison 5-0 in Megaminx and Clock


Oh no, that means I’m your next clock victim.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 28, 2020)

I would like to join and do 2-4, squan, and 3x3 OH. However I haven't got an ID


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 28, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I would like to join and do 2-4, squan, and 3x3 OH. However I haven't got an ID



Ok, you’re signed up!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh no, that means I’m your next clock victim.


Let me know when you are available so I can challenge you.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

@PingPongCuber
@Kaneki Uchiha beat me at 5x5 really badly, so you can update the sheet
watch out @BenChristman1 , you are next


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 28, 2020)

I beat TipsterTrickster 5-0 in Megaminx.
Watch out @CuberStache, you are next.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

@PingPongCuber , I notice you have swapped @Kaneki Uchiha 's ranks with mine on 5x5 but not taken note of the actual match


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I beat TipsterTrickster 5-0 in Megaminx.
> Watch out @CuberStache, you are next.


That will be a close one!


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 28, 2020)

@PingPongCuber Micah Morrison won our Square-1 match (5-0).


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd like to participate in all events. WCA is linked


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I'd like to participate in all events. WCA is linked


I added you!
If you would like there is a discord you can join


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I added you!
> If you would like there is a discord you can join


The invitation link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> The invitation link doesn't work anymore.



Sorry about that, I’ll try to post new ones from now on





__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2020)

I would recommend putting all of the matches on a different sheet, but on the same “document,” because I think that it would be a better use of space.


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Nov 29, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I would like to join for square-1.
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019FAND01


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorry to everybody that I haven't been able to do matches with. I've been trying to fit them in, it's just a lot of work, since I'm being flooded with challenges. I must be really good.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 29, 2020)

Christopher Fandrich said:


> @PingPongCuber I would like to join for square-1.
> WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019FAND01



I added you! 

Discord link: https://discord.gg/eXWPkNVq


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Nov 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I added you!
> 
> Discord link: https://discord.gg/eXWPkNVq


The link is invalid.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Everything is now updated, including the overall rankings!


----------



## SlothmanCubing (Nov 30, 2020)

@PingPongCuber pissed cause my WCA ranking has a 50 second average for 3x3 cause my first comp I was trash and I haven't done anymore, I average 18 lol. My ID is 2019DARR02, I'll just do 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

SlothmanCubing said:


> @PingPongCuber pissed cause my WCA ranking has a 50 second average for 3x3 cause my first comp I was trash and I haven't done anymore, I average 18 lol. My ID is 2019DARR02, I'll just do 3x3


You're on the sheet now!


----------



## Lilas ma (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaneki UchihaBeat me in 3×3×3 and oh 4-5 for him 5 and for me 4 and he won


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Kaneki UchihaBeat me in 3×3×3 and oh 4-5 for him 5 and for me 4 and he won



Cool! I updated it and added other members. 

Here is the updated optional discord: https://discord.gg/FUJCJSqr


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

i can't join discord


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

RiSha said:


> i can't join discord



Remember, it is optional. Important communication will be done here. Also, it says you have joined the discord.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

yea i was creating my account but it doesn't let me enter my date of birth.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

RiSha said:


> yea i was creating my account but it doesn't let me enter my date of birth.


lie about your age


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

i am but it does not let me enter it in the 1st place


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

how do i challenge rusty cuber to pyra


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

do you have to say yes to a challenge?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

RiSha said:


> do you have to say yes to a challenge?



You either accept the challenge or forfeit and automatically lose. To challenge him PM him


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

ok thx


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

Can I still join?
If so, I would like to do 3,2,4,5,pyra,skewb,sq1,and mega


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

yea he is adding you


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

ok thanks!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Can I join @PingPongCuber ? I won't be able to do a call, and I don't have a WCA id, but I can do cubingtime


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Can I join @PingPongCuber ? I won't be able to do a call, and I don't have a WCA id, but I can do cubingtime



Yep, what events?

Also I added you [mention]Never Quit Cubing [/mention]


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yep, what events?
> 
> Also I added you [mention]Never Quit Cubing [/mention]


Oh sorry forgot to say
2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
Pyra
Squan


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Oh sorry forgot to say
> 2x2
> 3x3
> 4x4
> ...



Ok, you’re on


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

I suppose I'll join, although I cannot do a voice/video call. I'll compete in:

2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
Pyraminx

I have my WCA ID linked, but don't have official results in OH or Pyra, so I guess I'll have to start at the bottom(assuming I can't just list my averages)


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh also, i'll do oh


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

how do i go in the comp?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I suppose I'll join, although I cannot do a voice/video call. I'll compete in:
> 
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...



I added you



Never Quit Cubing said:


> how do i go in the comp?



Read the rules at the beginning of the thread, to do something in the comp challenge the person above you through a PM.


Never Quit Cubing said:


> Oh also, i'll do oh


Added


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok so how do I challenge someone? And how do I race someone?


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

you pm them


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

RiSha said:


> you pm them


Now I just realized how isolated I am.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Now I just realized how isolated I am.


lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

I would like to not clog up this thread, many of these short / pointless messages could be put in the discord or somewhere else. Before asking questions, please read the rules as most of your questions are there.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

Great and how do I PM someone?
Do I send a separate email through google?


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

What does PM Mean and how do i do it?


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

It means personal message


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

you click on their profile name and click this


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Wait- there's a discord??


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Wait- there's a discord??



Yes, join the most recent link I posted


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yes, join the most recent link I posted


ok joined


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

I've never really used Cubingtime before, so I'm unsure how to set up a one-on-one "competition" between myself and another user. Could someone please explain it?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never really used Cubingtime before, so I'm unsure how to set up a one-on-one "competition" between myself and another user. Could someone please explain it?



Once you create an account, you can go to rooms and either join or create a new room. To make it 1 on 1 you can set a password and tell the other person. All active rooms will be on the rooms page as well


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never really used Cubingtime before, so I'm unsure how to set up a one-on-one "competition" between myself and another user. Could someone please explain it?


Go to "rooms", press "my rooms" and hit the plus. Then enter a room name and password. Share the password with your opponent


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Go to "rooms", press "my rooms" and hit the plus. Then enter a room name and password. Share the password with your opponent


geez these notifs are getting manic


----------



## Lilas ma (Nov 30, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Cool! I updated it and added other members.
> 
> Here is the updated optional discord: https://discord.gg/FUJCJSqr


Actually I don't have access to download discord so sorry I cannot join


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Actually I don't have access to download discord so sorry I cannot join


You don't have to do discord for this


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

I beat Jam88 at Pyraminx

Jam88 beat me at 3x3 OH

For the record I only lost at OH because my final solve the timer glitched and gave me a 0.10; the actual solve would've given me the win. I guess that's how it goes though lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I beat Jam88 at Pyraminx
> 
> Jam88 beat me at 3x3 OH
> 
> For the record I only lost at OH because my final solve the timer glitched and gave me a 0.10; the actual solve would've given me the win. I guess that's how it goes though lol



Good job! I’m updating the sheet now


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber challenges me at 3x3 and lost


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Dec 14, 2020)

@DNF_Cuber challenge you to oh


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> @DNF_Cuber challenge you to oh


you should do that in a PM but ok


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 19, 2020)

I challenged @the dnf master to a match in 3x3 and LOST!


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 22, 2020)

how do i join the ladder thing?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 22, 2020)

scrubizilla said:


> how do i join the ladder thing?



Tell me what events you would like to do and if you have a WCA ID tell me that


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Tell me what events you would like to do and if you have a WCA ID tell me that


ok cool i would like to do 3x3, 2x2, and Oh for now. I dont have a wca id since i started cubing right with the beginning of covid.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

@PingPongCuber
@Lilas ma challenged me at 4x4 and lost, I would have swept him but I got a pop one solve.
Also @MJS Cubing it was my YLM's fault I got a pop.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Also @MJS Cubing it was my YLM's fault I got a pop.


Don't try to blame it on your cube. It was simply the cuber using the cube trying to corner cut with too much force

@PingPongCuber I will do 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, OH, squan, pyraminx, and skewb.

Edit: fixed the double post


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Don't try to blame it on your cube. It was simply the cuber using the cube trying to corner cut with too much force


5 degrees is a risky cut I guess.
EDIT: For all your Mehs I was being sarcastic.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 5 degrees is a risky cut I guess.


I need to make a video on my yt with this thing. It cuts fine and I've never had it pop ecxept for when I got it, it was super loose.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I need to make a video on my yt with this thing. It cuts fine and I've never had it pop ecxept for when I got it, it was super loose.


I will watch that.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I will watch that.


Ill go make it rn


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 26, 2020)

scrubizilla said:


> ok cool i would like to do 3x3, 2x2, and Oh for now. I dont have a wca id since i started cubing right with the beginning of covid.





DNF_Cuber said:


> @PingPongCuber
> @Lilas ma challenged me at 4x4 and lost, I would have swept him but I got a pop one solve.
> Also @MJS Cubing it was my YLM's fault I got a pop.





MJS Cubing said:


> Don't try to blame it on your cube. It was simply the cuber using the cube trying to corner cut with too much force
> 
> @PingPongCuber I will do 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, OH, squan, pyraminx, and skewb.
> 
> Edit: fixed the double post



Sorry guys, I hadn't been on the forums much. I added you two @scrubizilla and @MJS Cubing and I updated your match @DNF_Cuber


----------



## Milominx (Dec 27, 2020)

I would like to join, i can do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH and Pyraminx. I have not been to a comp so no WCA ID. I would prefer not to be on a call.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

@PingPongCuber @ProStar challenged me at 2x2 but I won.
Also I got a clock so can you add me to that?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber beat me in 2x2 because I'm dumb and keep hitting the keyboard with my wrist as I grab the cube


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry everyone, I got behind again.



Milominx said:


> I would like to join, i can do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH and Pyraminx. I have not been to a comp so no WCA ID. I would prefer not to be on a call.



I added you! I also added you @Nmile7300 , but did not use your WCA ID because there are so many people, many without IDs, that sorting through them can be painful, especially when you are doing almost all events. I hope that is alright. 



DNF_Cuber said:


> @PingPongCuber @ProStar challenged me at 2x2 but I won.
> Also I got a clock so can you add me to that?





ProStar said:


> DNF_Cuber beat me in 2x2 because I'm dumb and keep hitting the keyboard with my wrist as I grab the cube



I updated the match and added @DNF_Cuber to clock.

Also, remember everyone, if you challenge someone and do not get a reply, let me know so I can put you ahead of them. If someone does not reply multiple times, I will remove them from the list because I feel like a lot of people at the bottom of the ladder might be clogging it up if they are no longer interested in this. Thanks everyone for keeping this going, even if it is not as strong as when it started!

One more thing, it has been more than a month since the initial matches, so you can re-challenge someone that you lost to!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

Can you add me for 5x5, 7x7, 3BLD, Skoob, Megaminx, and Clonk?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Can you add me for 5x5, 7x7, 3BLD, Skoob, Megaminx, and Clonk?


no 6 or 7.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Can you add me for 5x5, 7x7, 3BLD, Skoob, Megaminx, and Clonk?



I am doing that now, although there is no 7x7


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 30, 2020)

I pm @the dnf master to challenge him in 2×2×2 a month ago and he is not telling me when he is ready so what do I do ?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> I pm @the dnf master to challenge him in 2×2×2 a month ago and he is not telling me when he is ready so what do I do ?



Thanks for telling me. I’m not sure if this was because you were already ahead in that event, or if Ben changed it, but either way you are ahead of them now.


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 30, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Thanks for telling me. I’m not sure if this was because you were already ahead in that event, or if Ben changed it, but either way you are ahead of them now.


Thanks 
May I challenge @rubik2005 Now ?


----------



## Milominx (Dec 30, 2020)

What is the link to the discord?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 30, 2020)

Discord: https://discord.gg/3MHjS78M

Lilas Ma, you can challenge anyone directly above you


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 30, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> I pm @the dnf master to challenge him in 2×2×2 a month ago and he is not telling me when he is ready so what do I do ?


im sorry just haven't been on the forums for so long, i pm you though


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 30, 2020)

I lost to Lilas ma on 3x3, but I won the 2x2 match.


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 30, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> im sorry just haven't been on the forums for so long, i pm you though


It's okay bro


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I lost to Lilas ma on 3x3, but I won the 2x2 match.



@Lilas ma You seem to be having consistent issues with this, but the match between you and @rubik2005 is invalid because they are not directly above you, Kaneki Uchiha is. I will enter the 2x2 match though.

Updated discord link: discord.gg/m2zG8aHn


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 1, 2021)

@DNF_Cuber beat me at clock.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> @DNF_Cuber beat me at clock.



Thanks! I updated it.

Reminder to everyone that to easily access the sheet you can use the easy to remember link rebrand.ly/speedsolve


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> @Lilas ma You seem to be having consistent issues with this, but the match between you and @rubik2005 is invalid because they are not directly above you, Kaneki Uchiha is. I will enter the 2x2 match though.
> 
> Updated discord link: discord.gg/m2zG8aHn


but @Kaneki Uchiha already raced me


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> but @Kaneki Uchiha already raced me



Hmm, I’m not sure when that happened but it doesn’t look like I was told


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> Kaneki UchihaBeat me in 3×3×3 and oh 4-5 for him 5 and for me 4 and he won


It is here


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> It is here



Yes, and they won, meaning that they are above you and not rubik2005, therefore you cannot challenge rubik2005


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

Ok one question : in the rules u said that if people challenge each others they cannot challenge until it is been a month right ?

I've challenged @Kaneki Uchiha and he won so he is above ..... how can I challenge him again and it's not been a month ?? 
I thought defently I can take the one above him ...

Sorry for mistakes I think I will be kicked from this competition soon


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> Ok one question : in the rules u said that if people challenge each others they cannot challenge until it is been a month right ?
> 
> I've challenged @Kaneki Uchiha and he won so he is above ..... how can I challenge him again and it's not been a month ??
> I thought defently I can take the one above him ...
> ...


No, you just stay below them until it has been a month. Why would you get to challenge someone at a high level after losing?


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

OH WHY I ALWAYS BE THE LAST ONE TO KNOW EVERYTHING


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> OH WHY I ALWAYS BE THE LAST ONE TO KNOW EVERYTHING


Seems like you would have known if you read the OP


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

Ok umm what to do now LOL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> Ok umm what to do now LOL


you could challenge someone you hadn't lost to already that is above you.


----------



## Lilas ma (Jan 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you could challenge someone you hadn't lost to already that is above you.


U mean no one


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 3, 2021)

@PingPongCuber I beat @MJS Cubing at 2-5, OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, and Square-1.


----------



## Ace19212 (Jan 3, 2021)

I don't have a WCA iD, I would like to join 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 3, 2021)

@PingPongCuber Am I allowed to challenge the people who are now above me or should I wait until you update the rankings?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 5, 2021)

Sorry for double posting, but umm.... hello?
@PingPongCuber


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> @PingPongCuber Am I allowed to challenge the people who are now above me or should I wait until you update the rankings?


I’m sorry, since school started again I’ve been struggling to work on this. Yes, go ahead and challenge them and I will update the sheet in a few minutes. I will also work on other requests now


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 6, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I’m sorry, since school started again I’ve been struggling to work on this. Yes, go ahead and challenge them and I will update the sheet in a few minutes. I will also work on other requests now


No problem.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 6, 2021)

I updated the matches and I added you @Ace19212


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

mjs cubing won 5-4 against me on 3x3 and i won 5-4 on 2x2
mjs cubing also won pyra 5-1


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 9, 2021)

Milominx said:


> mjs cubing won 5-4 against me on 3x3 and i won 5-4 on 2x2
> mjs cubing also won pyra 5-1


Updated!

Competitors may want to try cuberslive.com for matches, it looks like a very well made site!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 9, 2021)

I beat @Jam88 at 4x4 and Squan.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 9, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Updated!
> 
> Competitors may want to try cuberslive.com for matches, it looks like a very well made site!


Yeah that looks good


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 9, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Jam88 at 4x4 and Squan.



Updates!

Remember everyone that if you did a match a while ago, you can most likely rematch now if you think you can now win!

Also, here are the sites for doing matches like this:
cubingtime.com
cube.zone
letscube.net
cuberslive.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 10, 2021)

I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 4x4, 5x5, Megaminx, Skewb, and Square-1.


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 10, 2021)

I challenged rusty cuber at 3x3 over a month ago, and they still haven't responded. Can I go ahead of someone if they don't respond after a while?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 10, 2021)

Never Quit Cubing said:


> I challenged rusty cuber at 3x3 over a month ago, and they still haven't responded. Can I go ahead of someone if they don't respond after a while?


Thank you for telling me! Rusty has been removed, and will only be replaced if he messages me.

If someone does not respond within a week, tell me and they will be contacted or removed



Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 4x4, 5x5, Megaminx, Skewb, and Square-1.



Updated!


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 10, 2021)

I beat @scrubizilla at 2x2, 3x3, and OH.


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 10, 2021)

hi i lost to nmile7300 in all my events!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @scrubizilla at 2x2, 3x3, and OH.





scrubizilla said:


> hi i lost to nmile7300 in all my events!


Got it!


----------



## TheSpicyBlueFlamingo (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey @PingPongCuber I'd love to try this out! My WCA ID is 2019MACD02 although I'm much faster than my results which are from almost 2 years ago. I've only competed in 5 events, but I'd still like to do every event on the ladder. Hopefully that still works


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 11, 2021)

TheSpicyBlueFlamingo said:


> Hey @PingPongCuber I'd love to try this out! My WCA ID is 2019MACD02 although I'm much faster than my results which are from almost 2 years ago. I've only competed in 5 events, but I'd still like to do every event on the ladder. Hopefully that still works



You're on there!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jan 12, 2021)

can i leave the tournament I dont really have time for it now.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 12, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> can i leave the tournament I dont really have time for it now.


Ok, I am removing you now


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 14, 2021)

I beat @rubik2005 at skewb.


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Jan 15, 2021)

I beat @CuberStache at square-1


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey @PingPongCuber !I'd like to join here , I'm interested in this.
I dont have a WCA ID yet but I would love to do pyra, mega ,4×4×4 ,3×3×3,2×2×2 and 5×5×5


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 16, 2021)

I beat @Jam88 at 3x3 and Pyraminx, and he beat me at 2x2.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @rubik2005 at skewb.





Christopher Fandrich said:


> I beat @CuberStache at square-1





Paul.Mz said:


> Hey @PingPongCuber !I'd like to join here , I'm interested in this.
> I dont have a WCA ID yet but I would love to do pyra, mega ,4×4×4 ,3×3×3,2×2×2 and 5×5×5





Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Jam88 at 3x3 and Pyraminx, and he beat me at 2x2.



Doing all this now.

Updated Discord link: discord.gg/8FYPybuPKW

I just realized I can set it so it does not expire, this will be the final link. I will put it on the sheet and on the start of this thread too


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Jan 16, 2021)

I beat @Micah Morrison at square-1


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 17, 2021)

RiSha Hasn't replied to my challenge for over a week, can you please remove them?
I challenged them in all of the events I could.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Me and @Lilas ma can never seem to find a time to do our pyraminx and megaminx matchups because we live in such different time zones. What should we do about that? Could we just send the same scrambles to each other, do the solves, then see who gets better times?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 17, 2021)

Never Quit Cubing said:


> RiSha Hasn't replied to my challenge for over a week, can you please remove them?
> I challenged them in all of the events I could.


I think @PingPongCuber removed them since I had the same situation and told him on the discord server.


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 17, 2021)

I beat slothman Cubing at 3x3 5-0


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 17, 2021)

I challenged @TheSpicyBlueFlamingo in 2×2×2 3×3×3 4×4×4 and told me that he don't wanna race and he isn't available and I won


----------



## ProStar (Jan 17, 2021)

I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 3x3 OH


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 17, 2021)

Christopher Fandrich said:


> I beat @Micah Morrison at square-1



Updated. 



Never Quit Cubing said:


> RiSha Hasn't replied to my challenge for over a week, can you please remove them?
> I challenged them in all of the events I could.



Yep, other people reported this too and they have been removed. Thank you for letting me know. 



BenChristman1 said:


> Me and @Lilas ma can never seem to find a time to do our pyraminx and megaminx matchups because we live in such different time zones. What should we do about that? Could we just send the same scrambles to each other, do the solves, then see who gets better times?



If you both agree to do it in that format that should work just fine.



Never Quit Cubing said:


> I beat slothman Cubing at 3x3 5-0



Updated. 



Paul.Mz said:


> I challenged @TheSpicyBlueFlamingo in 2×2×2 3×3×3 4×4×4 and told me that he don't wanna race and he isn't available and I won



They messaged me to quit the ladder, they have been removed and you have been moved up, thanks for letting me know.



ProStar said:


> I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 3x3 OH



Updated.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry everyone for the double post, but I have just finished calculating everybody's scores for the competition so far!

Congratulations to @TipsterTrickster for taking the 1st place position overall, and by a lot!
I would also like to congratulate @CuberStache and @Micah Morrison for a very close 2nd and 3rd respectively.

Here are the full rankings:

Overall RankingsPointsTipsterTrickster19Cuberstache33Micah Morrison35Owen Morrison57Fun at the joy59PingPongCuber68CrispyCubing73Ben Christman85DNF_Cuber113Josh_117ProStar126Lilas Ma128Never Quit Cubing137Nmile7300137rubik2005141Jam88151the dnf master153MJS Cubing162scrubizilla165EngiNerdBrian166Slothman Cubing168Milominx168Ace19212173Paul.Mz175


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 17, 2021)

I beat @Never Quit Cubing at OH.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 18, 2021)

I beat @SlothmanCubing at 3x3.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Never Quit Cubing at OH.





Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @SlothmanCubing at 3x3.


Updated!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Updated!


I didn't know you could update it too! Thanks!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry everyone for the double post, but I have just finished calculating everybody's scores for the competition so far!
> 
> Congratulations to @TipsterTrickster for taking the 1st place position overall, and by a lot!
> I would also like to congratulate @CuberStache and @Micah Morrison for a very close 2nd and 3rd respectively.
> ...


So is the least points the best?
Also, can you add me to clock and skewb?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I didn't know you could update it too! Thanks!


Yeah, PingPongCuber gave me access to the sheet just so that there would be 2 people to keep track of it, which also makes results get updated faster.


Jam88 said:


> So is the least points the best?


Yeah.


Jam88 said:


> Also, can you add me to clock and skewb?


You were already on skewb, but I added you to clock.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 18, 2021)

@DNF_Cuber forfeited to me in skewb.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> @DNF_Cuber forfeited to me in skewb.



Updated


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 19, 2021)

I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 3x3.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, PingPongCuber gave me access to the sheet just so that there would be 2 people to keep track of it, which also makes results get updated faster.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> You were already on skewb, but I added you to clock.


Thanks Ben!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 19, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Never Quit Cubing at 3x3.


Updated


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 19, 2021)

This competition is now sponsored by TheCubicle.com!

We will be giving away several gift cards to their shop periodically, all competitors are eligible!

More details will come soon


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jan 19, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for a while, but I am implementing it today. I made a Ladder Tournament for 1 on 1 cubing matches.
> 
> ...


@PingPongCuber I wanna join for 3x3 only. My WCA ID is 2019GALE02.


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

I beat @rubik2005 at skewb, 5-4


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 19, 2021)

Never Quit Cubing said:


> I beat @rubik2005 at skewb, 5-4


Updated


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 22, 2021)

Our first giveaway has been completed!

Every month, @BenChristman1 and I will give away $75 in gift cards to TheCubicle.com! 

- One $25 gift card will go to a random competitor
- Another $25 gift card will go to another random competitor
- A third $25 gift card will go to a competitor selected randomly with their rankings weighting the selection, in other words higher ranked competitors have a higher chance of winning this one.

This month, here are the winners!

- @Micah Morrison wins the first random $25 gift card!
- @Milominx wins the second random $25 gift card!
- @Nmile7300 wins the third weighted $25 gift card!

I will message these competitors to give them their prizes.

I would like to thank everyone for competing this month, and lets keep this ladder going strong! The next drawing will be done ideally on February 22nd, but it could be slightly later depending on what issues we may encounter.


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 22, 2021)

I dont know if I'm having a great luck , but again the same thing happened ...
@KFCubes challenged me in 3×3×3 , we were gonna race on Thursday and I was reminding him on the time we've decided to race in ..
But he said for me to tell you that he isn't available the present time so he said for me to tell you that I win  
Not a real win again


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

I think im gonna buy a Mystic DaYan GuHong V4 M with my giftcard and again Tysm!!!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 22, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> I dont know if I'm having a great luck , but again the same thing happened ...
> @KFCubes challenged me in 3×3×3 , we were gonna race on Thursday and I was reminding him on the time we've decided to race in ..
> But he said for me to tell you that he isn't available the present time so he said for me to tell you that I win
> Not a real win again



Updated 



Milominx said:


> I think im gonna buy a Mystic DaYan GuHong V4 M with my giftcard and again Tysm!!!



That is good to hear!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> That is good to hear!



Except it is out of stock so is Celeritas and Angstrom the two other Setups i might want.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 23, 2021)

In the "Matches" tab, it says Never Quit Cubing beat me at 3BLD (1/19/21), but the event was skewb. Not a big deal though, but I thought I would point it out anyway.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

@Nmile7300 was so much better than me at 5x5 that I forfeit to him midmatch


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 23, 2021)

@Nmile7300 beat me at 4 by 4 and squan


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> In the "Matches" tab, it says Never Quit Cubing beat me at 3BLD (1/19/21), but the event was skewb. Not a big deal though, but I thought I would point it out anyway.





DNF_Cuber said:


> @Nmile7300 was so much better than me at 5x5 that I forfeit to him midmatch





the dnf master said:


> @Nmile7300 beat me at 4 by 4 and squan


Updated all


----------



## boblovescubing (Jan 25, 2021)

hi, could i join 2x2 3x3 4x4 pyra and oh?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2021)

@Nmile7300 challenged me in OH and Pyra, and I missed the match.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 26, 2021)

boblovescubing said:


> hi, could i join 2x2 3x3 4x4 pyra and oh?





ProStar said:


> @Nmile7300 challenged me in OH and Pyra, and I missed the match.



Updated all


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

I updated both of these, but I just figured I'd let everybody know. @Lilas ma beat me 3-5 in pyraminx and 0-5 in megaminx. I also decided to forfeit to @Nmile7300 in both 5x5 and skewb, because I'm bad at both of them.


----------



## Paul.Mz (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi @PingPongCuber I challenged @Milominx in pyraminx but he said that he surrendered . Me win again



Spoiler: Please



please guys let me have a real win


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 2, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> Hi @PingPongCuber I challenged @Milominx in pyraminx but he said that he surrendered . Me win again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated, hopefully MJS won’t surrender to you


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 19, 2021)

Activity in this competition has dropped, but hopefully we can boost it a bit before this months drawing!

@BenChristman1 and I will be giving away 3 $25 gift cards on February 25th.

Please note that to be eligible, you must have competed in at least one Match. 

Also, the higher you are in the rankings, you have a better chance of winning one of the gift cards!
Go compete everyone, happy cubing!


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey @PingPongCuber I don't really have time anymore, can you remove me from all events? Thanks!


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey Ping Pong Cuber,
First of all some doubts
Are there only 29 people totally competing as that's how many people there are in the sheet for 3x3
How do I see there averages, or if not i would have to challenge them by rankings,
Can I challenge someone with 2 difference in Ranks
I am not able to join the discord as it says invalid invite
Last Question because I am curious
Suppose 3 cubers A,B,C respectively faster, suppose C win against B, B wins against A and A wins against C, what would the rankings do

Enough of doubts
I am willing to enter, I don't have Wca Id and can do Cubingtime
Event with times are followed for which I would like to enter also with main becoz why not:
2x2- sub 6
3x3- sub 13.5
4x4- sub 57/56 (depending on the day sometimes even sub 53)
5x5- sub 1.40
OH- sub 30
All of them are averages 
Props to Ping Pong Cuber for taking such awesome initiative 
Choa!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

hi jam88 conceded to me in 3x3!
oh and he asked to be removed so i couldnt face him anyway!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Hey @PingPongCuber I don't really have time anymore, can you remove me from all events? Thanks!



Updated 


Agam Chawla said:


> Hey Ping Pong Cuber,
> First of all some doubts
> Are there only 29 people totally competing as that's how many people there are in the sheet for 3x3
> How do I see there averages, or if not i would have to challenge them by rankings,
> ...



Thanks for the kind words! To answer the questions:
There are only 29 people competing in 3x3
You cannot see their averages
You can only challenge people that are right next to you
New discord link: https://discord.gg/8FYPybuPKW
A and C could not battle because they are not directly next to each other

I will sign you up!



scrubizilla said:


> hi jam88 conceded to me in 3x3!
> oh and he asked to be removed so i couldnt face him anyway!



Updated


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey PingPongCuber
Thanks for all those QUICK responses,
I want to contact David Reid for increase in ranking, where do I find places to contact him,
Where is the link of his speed solving form ID


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 23, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Hey PingPongCuber
> Thanks for all those QUICK responses,
> I want to contact David Reid for increase in ranking, where do I find places to contact him,
> Where is the link of his speed solving form ID



All of the names in the sheet are their names an theses forums. You can send him a message by pressing the mail icon at the top right, click start conversation, and type in his name.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks understood it,
hope to see you on the top


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

i beat slothman in 3x3!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 24, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> i beat slothman in 3x3!



Cool! I updated the sheet


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey is there a way that two people can compete on different times without cheating and breaking the integrity as I am at a different time zone than the other competitors


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 24, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Hey is there a way that two people can compete on different times without cheating and breaking the integrity as I am at a different time zone than the other competitors



If you can find a time that works for both competitors, that is best, but if you cannot find a time that works you can do them at separate times. If you trust your opponent you can send them scrambles to do when they are available, and you can compare results.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey everyone!

Today was the second monthly giftcard drawing for this tournament!

A $25 randomly chosen gift card will be sent to @Nmile7300 !
A $25 randomly chosen gift card will be sent to @SlothmanCubing !
A $25 weighted gift card will be sent to @TipsterTrickster !

Congratulations to the winner! Thanks to TheCubicle.com for sponsoring this competition and giving prizes!

Winners will be contacted shortly, better luck next time everyone else, and remember to compete!

Remember that competitors that had not competed were not eligible for this prize. Next month, only competitors that have competed from now to the next drawing will be eligible. This is to make it easier for new competitors to climb the ladder, without having to deal with inactive or uninterested competitors.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 26, 2021)

Thats really cool and congrats to nmile and slothman both of whom i have faced before! 
also- nmile you were way faster than me when i last faced you but i think that in a few months ill be ready for a rematch!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 4, 2021)

Remember that to win a giftcard in the next drawing, you must compete between now and then!

To maybe spark some competition,

@ProStar I challenge you to 2x2
@fun at the joy I challenge you to 3BLD and OH
@CrispyCubing I challenge you to megaminx and clock


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 4, 2021)

I can't challenge anyone other than @Lilas ma, and he hasn't been active in almost two weeks. Also, we have been trying to agree on a time since December, and it didn't work, so what do I do?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I can't challenge anyone other than @Lilas ma, and he hasn't been active in almost two weeks. Also, we have been trying to agree on a time since December, and it didn't work, so what do I do?



Since they have been inactive for 2 weeks, I have moved you above them. If anyone else has issues with Lilas Ma (or anyone) responding, please let me know.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you PingPongCuber for this awesome comp, I've really enjoyed it. However, I would like to be removed from the competition. I want to dedicate more time to school, so my activity will go down, but I'll still be cubing.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> @ProStar I challenge you to 2x2



Big mistake. I practiced 2x2 once last year. You're screwed.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Thank you PingPongCuber for this awesome comp, I've really enjoyed it. However, I would like to be removed from the competition. I want to dedicate more time to school, so my activity will go down, but I'll still be cubing.


Sorry to see you go, but I’ll remove you later tonight. 



ProStar said:


> Big mistake. I practiced 2x2 once last year. You're screwed.



Uh oh, you’re scaring me. I’ll message you


----------



## Lilas ma (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi @PingPongCuber I had fun here but I'm being busy at this time ..... 
Can you please remove me from here 
Thanks!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> Hi @PingPongCuber I had fun here but I'm being busy at this time .....
> Can you please remove me from here
> Thanks!


Sorry to see you go.

You were removed, as well as rubik2005. This moved many people like @Nmile7300 , @BenChristman1 , and @EngiNerdBrian up two places in some events lol.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 5, 2021)

Just so you know pingpong dude im still in it!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 6, 2021)

I beat @Never Quit Cubing at pyraminx, and he beat me at 2x2.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 6, 2021)

I lost to @Never Quit Cubing (just barely) but he was above me anyway so no need to change anything!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 7, 2021)

@CrispyCubing forfeited to me in 5x5.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Never Quit Cubing at pyraminx, and he beat me at 2x2.


Updated!


scrubizilla said:


> I lost to @Never Quit Cubing (just barely) but he was above me anyway so no need to change anything!


What event? I still put the match down in the history, thanks! EDIT: I saw in the discord it was 3x3


Nmile7300 said:


> @CrispyCubing forfeited to me in 5x5.


Updated!

Current competitors that have competed this month (eligible for giveaways):
Nmile7300
fun at the joy
Crispy Cubing
PingPongCuber
Never Quit Cubing
Scrubizilla


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 7, 2021)

The 5x5 rankings of me and CripsyCubing don't seem to be updated.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> The 5x5 rankings of me and CripsyCubing don't seem to be updated.


Whoops, I got confused between here and discord. It is now done


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 7, 2021)

@PingPongCuber 
@Nmile7300 challenged me at 4x4 and I have recently lost my main 4x4, it's okay If I wait 8 days for my birthday to get my new one right?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @PingPongCuber
> @Nmile7300 challenged me at 4x4 and I have recently lost my main 4x4, it's okay If I wait 8 days for my birthday to get my new one right?





PingPongCuber said:


> - When someone challenges you, you have one week to arrange a time that works to do the match. If anyone is unable to or does not wish to do the match, that person surrenders and automatically loses. This time can be extended if both competitors agree. This does not count as a formal match, so you can still challenge before the one month period.


The rules in the original post say you have 1 week to ARRANGE A TIME. I’ll play the semantics card and say you can schedule a match outside of a 1 week timeframe as long as it’s scheduled WITHIN a week of being challenged haha. If it was a community vote I’d say you can wait until you get a cube. Hopefully @Nmile7300 is ok waiting.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @PingPongCuber
> @Nmile7300 challenged me at 4x4 and I have recently lost my main 4x4, it's okay If I wait 8 days for my birthday to get my new one right?





EngiNerdBrian said:


> The rules in the original post say you have 1 week to ARRANGE A TIME. I’ll play the semantics card and say you can schedule a match outside of a 1 week timeframe as long as it’s scheduled WITHIN a week of being challenged haha. If it was a community vote I’d say you can wait until you get a cube. Hopefully @Nmile7300 is ok waiting.


I agree with @EngiNerdBrian , that is a good reason and is not much outside of a week. Also, I bet @Nmile7300 won't mind too much


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 10, 2021)

I beat @BenChristman1 at Pyraminx and Megaminx.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 10, 2021)

I beat @EngiNerdBrian at 3x3.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 10, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @BenChristman1 at Pyraminx and Megaminx.





Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @EngiNerdBrian at 3x3.


Updated!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 10, 2021)

I lost to @Owen Morrison at squan.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 10, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I lost to @Owen Morrison at clock.


oh no that means he is coming for me next.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I lost to @Owen Morrison at clock.


But you’re 4 spots below him.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> But you’re 4 spots below him.


Oh wait I mean squan lol.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Oh wait I mean squan lol.



Updated!


----------



## Paul.Mz (Mar 11, 2021)

I had match with @Ace19212 a month ago but he didnt come that day to race and yesterday I came back to remind him about it but he isn't answering... what's should I do ?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> I had match with @Ace19212 a month ago but he didnt come that day to race and yesterday I came back to remind him about it but he isn't answering... what's should I do ?



Ok, I am putting you ahead of Ace. If ace (or anyone) doesn’t respond to any of you, please let me know
What event?


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 12, 2021)

* I am having some exams due to which I gave up cubing. They will end at Monday and I would need atleast 3 days of practise to come back.
So please excuse me for my inactivity*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I beat @BenChristman1 at 3x3 5-2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I beat @BenChristman1 at 3x3 5-2


Updated!

Other news:
@Owen Morrison fun at the joy is still waiting for a response from you

Current people eligible for giveaway:
Fun at the joy
CrispyCubing
BenChristman1
Never Quit Cubing
Nmile7300
Scrubizilla
EngiNerdBrian
PingPongCuber
Owen Morrison
Micah Morrison
DNF_Cuber

Remember to compete to become eligible!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry for the double post, but this is a big announcement.

We will be adding a new event to the ladder! 

This event may be WCA (6x6, MBLD, etc) or Non-WCA (Kilominx, FTO).

Every competitor may propose one event if they would like to. These will be added to a google form, and at the next drawing I will announce the new event! You have until March 20th to propose ideas, and the drawing will be (most likely) on the 27th. Then the new event will be added immediately, hopefully letting some new competitors shine!


If I like your post, that means I saw it and it will be added
Remember, you can propose one event each, but you don't have to. Post it here on the forums in this thread, and on the 20th I will release a form.

Happy cubing everyone!


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 15, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry for the double post, but this is a big announcement.
> 
> We will be adding a new event to the ladder!
> 
> ...


I propose Kilominx.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry for the double post, but this is a big announcement.
> 
> We will be adding a new event to the ladder!
> 
> ...


My vote is FTO!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 15, 2021)

I also vote FTO


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 15, 2021)

i vote for kilominx since i dont have a megaminx (sorry owen)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 15, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I also vote FTO





scrubizilla said:


> i vote for kilominx since i dont have a megaminx (sorry owen)



Just a reminder, you do not have to vote here, I will put up a google form once the proposals are in. But if you just want to show your support that is fine


----------



## Scollier (Mar 16, 2021)

Kilominx!!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

@Nmile7300 beat me at 4x4


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

@PingPongCuber 
I challenged @Josh_ at 2x2 and won, also it seems like the rankings didn't change with my 4x4 match yesterday against @Nmile7300


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @PingPongCuber
> I challenged @Josh_ at 2x2 and won, also it seems like the rankings didn't change with my 4x4 match yesterday against @Nmile7300


Sorry about that, now updated!


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 18, 2021)

I defeated CrispyCubing in OH 4-1


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 18, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> I defeated CrispyCubing in OH 4-1


Thanks! Updated


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2021)

Well, I guess we only have two ideas, but they are both great events that could be a lot of fun!

Proposals are now closed, it is time to vote!

Here is the form to vote with:








Speedsolving Ladder Tournament - New Event







forms.gle





Remember, the drawing will be on the 27th, which is when voting closes. Happy cubing!


----------



## White KB (Mar 20, 2021)

All right, I challenge @Scollier to 3x3 & 2x2,
@CrispyCubing to 3x3 OH,
& @David Reid to Square-1 and Clock.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 20, 2021)

I would like Kilominx to be added.


----------



## White KB (Mar 21, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would like Kilominx to be added.


Same. I don't have a Kilominx, but I still think it would be a cool event for the ladder.


----------



## Ace19212 (Mar 23, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Ok, I am putting you ahead of Ace. If ace (or anyone) doesn’t respond to any of you, please let me know
> What event?


Dude we have different timezones so when he is awake i am asleep and i have exams too you know, and he just said he would like to compete with me he didn't tell me that he was going to have other people too.


----------



## White KB (Mar 23, 2021)

On Sunday, I raced against @Scollier on 3x3 and won 4-1.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ace19212 said:


> Dude we have different timezones so when he is awake i am asleep and i have exams too you know, and he just said he would like to compete with me he didn't tell me that he was going to have other people too.



It is not about that, it is just about not responding to messages, we have no way of knowing what is going on without that. If you still do the match, I can rearrange the rankings to accommodate that,



White KB said:


> On Sunday, I raced against @Scollier on 3x3 and won 4-1.



Updated 


Tomorrow is the giveaway and addition of the new event, remember that you are only eligible for one of the three gift cards if you have competed since the last giveaway!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 27, 2021)

Be sure to read the entire post to make sure you do not miss out on important information.

1. The overall rankings have been updated, and this round's giveaway has happened! Congrats to @Micah Morrison , @CrispyCubing , and @White KB ! You will each receive a $25 giftcard, thank you to our sponsor for providing these, TheCubicle.com! I will message the winner's today.

2. The winner of the new event is the Face Turning Octahedron! But, it was super close, it won 6-5. Because of this, and the fact that not everyone has an FTO, I have decided that both events will be added 

3. There have been some issues with unresponsive competitors, and a general clumping of competitors that are not interested anymore. For this reason, we will be getting rid of some of the dead weight. If you would like to stay in the competition (I would encourage everyone reading this to stay), then react to this post with the thumbs up, or if you want you can private message me. All other competitors will be removed in a week or two.


Stay tuned for the next giveaway!


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 27, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> then react to this post with the thumbs up


Smh PingPongCuber just farming reaction score. jkjk.

Thanks for the update! I’m excited to compete in kilominx. How will we be added to the list for the new events?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 27, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> Smh PingPongCuber just farming reaction score. jkjk.
> 
> Thanks for the update! I’m excited to compete in kilominx. How will we be added to the list for the new events?


Good question! I am going to add the events later today, but I guess it would be good to get signups going. So, either PM me here or in discord, or post here or in discord if you would like to sign up for FTO or Kilominx


----------



## virginia (Mar 27, 2021)

I don’t have a wca and I’m pretty late to this- can I participate in this?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 28, 2021)

virginia said:


> I don’t have a wca and I’m pretty late to this- can I participate in this?


Yes! Just let me know what events you want to do.

Also, the new events are up! Those who have asked are on there, in a randomized order (somehow I got last in both )


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2021)

@PingPongCuber when you updated the rankings, you forgot to count Cuberstache.


----------



## virginia (Mar 28, 2021)

thanks! I’d like to join 2x2, 3x3, and clock


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @PingPongCuber when you updated the rankings, you forgot to count Cuberstache.


Yes, I know. I decided to only calculate the rankings of competitors that have competed this month.



virginia said:


> thanks! I’d like to join 2x2, 3x3, and clock


Added!


----------



## White KB (Mar 29, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Be sure to read the entire post to make sure you do not miss out on important information.
> 
> 1. The overall rankings have been updated, and this round's giveaway has happened! Congrats to @Micah Morrison , @CrispyCubing , and @White KB ! You will each receive a $25 giftcard, thank you to our sponsor for providing these, TheCubicle.com! I will message the winners today.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks! What's even cooler is that the other week I got a $15 gift card for the first time in the sitewide weekly competition! This is really helpful for the next time I buy cubes!


----------



## White KB (Mar 29, 2021)

@PingPongCuber Also, one thing I thought we could do... could we simplify how things work, and make it so that someone who wanted to compete could just pm or email the people on the rung above them with a csTimer seed? Some of the people have been having trouble getting their schedules to line up with this, especially with differing time zones and school, so I thought we might simplify it a bit. Just a suggestion, but I think that would take care of a lot of the problem of people being inactive on here.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 29, 2021)

White KB said:


> @PingPongCuber Also, one thing I thought we could do... could we simplify how things work, and make it so that someone who wanted to compete could just pm or email the people on the rung above them with a csTimer seed? Some of the people have been having trouble getting their schedules to line up with this, especially with differing time zones and school, so I thought we might simplify it a bit. Just a suggestion, but I think that would take care of a lot of the problem of people being inactive on here.



Yes, it has happened that if schedules don’t line up competitors don’t do it at the same time, so you can certainly do that. A lot of people just find it more fun to do it live if possible, so it is totally up to you and your opponent.


----------



## virginia (Mar 29, 2021)

The discord wont let me join so ill do the challenges here 
Challenging @Scollier to 3x3. Challenging @White KB to clock and 2x2.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 29, 2021)

virginia said:


> The discord wont let me join so ill do the challenges here
> Challenging @Scollier to 3x3. Challenging @White KB to clock and 2x2.


you could also PM them


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 30, 2021)

I will join for 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## White KB (Mar 30, 2021)

virginia said:


> The discord wont let me join so ill do the challenges here
> Challenging @Scollier to 3x3. Challenging @White KB to clock and 2x2.


@virginia I accept. I probably won't be able to do it live, as I have school and stuff this week, but you can send me a csTimer seed for the common scramble feature by email ([email protected]), and I will try to do it before Thursday.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

@BenChristman1 I'll compete only for 3x3. I avg 28 on 3x3 with Mehta.


----------



## White KB (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey, @PingPongCuber could you also add me on for 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, & 3BLD please?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2021)

White KB said:


> Hey, @PingPongCuber could you also add me on for 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, & 3BLD please?



Done!


----------



## NateIsMeh (Apr 1, 2021)

@PingPongCuber what is this


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2021)

NateIsMeh said:


> @PingPongCuber what is this



Please don’t ask questions like this without further explanation, read the first post in the thread


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 1, 2021)

NateIsMeh said:


> @PingPongCuber what is this


Maybe try using the magical power of reading comprehension.


----------



## White KB (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a few things as far as updates go:
@CrispyCubing defeated me in 3x3 OH, 5-0.
I defeated @David Reid in Square-1, 4-1.
I defeated @virginia in 2x2, 5-0, and in Clock, 5-0.

I enjoyed cubing with them and hope it can happen again sometime. 

Also, quick question, for 3BLD do we do an mo3 head-to-head or an ao5? I thought it would be an mo3 but I wasn't quite sure.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 1, 2021)

White KB said:


> Also, quick question, for 3BLD do we do an mo3 head-to-head or an ao5? I thought it would be an mo3 but I wasn't quite sure.





PingPongCuber said:


> - A match consists of competitors doing the same scramble, and the lower time winning a point. First to 5 points wins the match. This format or goal can be changed if both competitors agree.


So, it’s actually neither. You just keep doing solves until one of you gets to 5 points (unless you agree beforehand to change the number of points required to win).


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah really the format can be whatever both competitors agree on. I usually to first to 5 wins for ao5 events and first to 3 wins for mo3/bo3 events (like 3BLD)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 2, 2021)

White KB said:


> I have a few things as far as updates go:
> @CrispyCubing defeated me in 3x3 OH, 5-0.
> I defeated @David Reid in Square-1, 4-1.
> I defeated @virginia in 2x2, 5-0, and in Clock, 5-0.
> ...


Nice job!! Updated


----------



## Ace19212 (Apr 2, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> It is not about that, it is just about not responding to messages, we have no way of knowing what is going on without that. If you still do the match, I can rearrange the rankings to accommodate that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K i wanna participate


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 2, 2021)

I beat @CrispyCubing at Pyraminx, 5-1.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 3, 2021)

@PingPongCuber
I am interested in joining in 3x3, 3x3 OH, Megaminx, and Kilominx. My WCA ID is on my SS profile.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 3, 2021)

Everything updated!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 3, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> - WCA rankings will determine were you start, and if you do not have / do not wish to share your WCA ID, then you can still compete, you will just start at the bottom an work your way up.


I'm on the ladder now, but I'm at the bottom of every event. Is there a reason that my WCA results didn't at least put me somewhere in the middle?
Not to brag, but I know that I'm way faster than a lot of the people on there.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm on the ladder now, but I'm at the bottom of every event. Is there a reason that my WCA results didn't at least put me somewhere in the middle?
> Not to brag, but I know that I'm way faster than a lot of the people on there.



Yeah, after we got enough people I stopped doing the rankings by WCA ID, because that process can take a ton of time even for just one person, and now the people with no IDs are mixed all over the rankings. Sorry for any trouble that causes, I am sure you will rise up pretty fast


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 3, 2021)

Alright then, that makes sense. Maybe you can edit it off the first post so other people don't get confused?

Either way,
@BradyCubes08 I challenge you to 3x3 OH (I average 15)
@White KB I challenge you to Megaminx (I average somewhere on the slower end of 55-1:10)
@David Reid I challenge you to Kilominx (I average about 35)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 3, 2021)

@PingPongCuber I don't think you updated the pyraminx rankings from me beating Crispy Cubing.


----------



## virginia (Apr 4, 2021)

I defeated @sCs 5-0 on 2x2


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 4, 2021)

@DNF_Cuber forfeited to me in OH and Squan.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 4, 2021)

I beat @Owen Morrison at 5x5, 5-0


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 4, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Alright then, that makes sense. Maybe you can edit it off the first post so other people don't get confused?


Just did that, thanks 


Nmile7300 said:


> @PingPongCuber I don't think you updated the pyraminx rankings from me beating Crispy Cubing.


Whoops, just did it,


virginia said:


> I defeated @sCs 5-0 on 2x2


Updated!


Nmile7300 said:


> @DNF_Cuber forfeited to me in OH and Squan.


Updated!


Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @Owen Morrison at 5x5, 5-0


Updated!


----------



## Ace19212 (Apr 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you could also PM them


I wanna join 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ace19212 said:


> I wanna join 3x3 and 2x2


You were in for 3x3, I just added you to 2x2


----------



## Ace19212 (Apr 6, 2021)

where is the event taking place and when?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ace19212 said:


> where is the event taking place and when?


Please read the initial post. The "event" is online and is always happening


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 6, 2021)

I beat @CrispyCubing at 4x4, 5-0.


----------



## virginia (Apr 7, 2021)

@Scollier forfeited 3x3 to me


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 7, 2021)

Uh can i join again, for some reason im not on there i think i missed a post sorry.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2021)

@White KB forfeits Megaminx to me.


@BradyCubes08 I challenge you to Megaminx.
@Ace19212 I challenge you to 3x3.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 8, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I beat @CrispyCubing at 4x4, 5-0.


Updated!


virginia said:


> @Scollier forfeited 3x3 to me


Updated!


scrubizilla said:


> Uh can i join again, for some reason im not on there i think i missed a post sorry.


No problem! I added you to 3x3, let me know what other events you want to do


GenTheThief said:


> @White KB forfeits Megaminx to me.


Updated!


----------



## virginia (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd like to be added to pyra too if possible


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 10, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @BradyCubes08 I challenge you to 3x3 OH (I average 15)


@BradyCubes08 has not responded to my challenge, and it has been a week since I posted, so he forfeits 3x3 OH to me.

@White KB I challenge you to 3x3 OH


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 10, 2021)

virginia said:


> I'd like to be added to pyra too if possible



Added!


GenTheThief said:


> @BradyCubes08 has not responded to my challenge, and it has been a week since I posted, so he forfeits 3x3 OH to me.



Darn, updated


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 10, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @BradyCubes08 has not responded to my challenge, and it has been a week since I posted, so he forfeits 3x3 OH to me.
> 
> @White KB I challenge you to 3x3 OH


Ye, @Bradycube08 didn't reply to my Squan or 2x2 challenge.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 10, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Ye, @Bradycube08 didn't reply to my Squan or 2x2 challenge.


Ok, I will update that too

@BradyCubes08


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

@Nmile7300 beat me 5-0 on 3x3, OH, and squan. I updated it.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 10, 2021)

This was already noted on discord, but David Reid lost to me in kilominx 5-0.
I challenge @BradyCubes08 to Kilominx


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 13, 2021)

@DNF_Cuber surrendered to me in 3x3.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 15, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @Ace19212 I challenge you to 3x3.



I challenged @Ace19212 to 3x3 a week ago and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
@Cubing Forever I challenge you to 3x3.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 15, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I challenged @Ace19212 to 3x3 a week ago and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
> @Cubing Forever I challenge you to 3x3.


Accepted but on April 23 bc exams.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> @DNF_Cuber surrendered to me in 3x3.


Updated


GenTheThief said:


> I challenged @Ace19212 to 3x3 a week ago and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
> @Cubing Forever I challenge you to 3x3.


Updated, hopefully you can get some more real matches as you get higher lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 17, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @White KB I challenge you to 3x3 OH


@White KB has not responded to my challenge after a week and therefore forfeits to me in 3x3 OH.
I challenge @David Reid to 3x3 OH.


----------



## virginia (Apr 17, 2021)

White KB hasnt reponded to me in well over a wee. He forfeits to me in 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2021)

I beat CrispyCubing 5-0 in 3x3 OH.
@ProStar I challenge you to 3x3 OH.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 18, 2021)

virginia said:


> White KB hasnt reponded to me in well over a wee. He forfeits to me in 3x3 and 2x2





GenTheThief said:


> I beat CrispyCubing 5-0 in 3x3 OH.
> @ProStar I challenge you to 3x3 OH.


Updated!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 20, 2021)

I challenged @sCs to megaminx last week (on discord) and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
@David Reid, I challenge you to megaminx.


----------



## White KB (Apr 20, 2021)

My apologies for being gone so long; I can explain.
My dad got COVID-19, and near the end of his quarantine my brother developed symptoms, extending my quarantine. My mom only allowed us to be on our school devices which, unfortunately, block speedsolving.com. If I had known in advance that I would be gone for so long, then I would have tried to tell you (plural).
Thank you for understanding my prolonged absence,
White KB


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey @GenTheThief can we schedule the match on april 24? Also, can you PM me which timezone you live in so that we can work timings out?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> My apologies for being gone so long; I can explain.
> My dad got COVID-19, and near the end of his quarantine my brother developed symptoms, extending my quarantine. My mom only allowed us to be on our school devices which, unfortunately, block speedsolving.com. If I had known in advance that I would be gone for so long, then I would have tried to tell you (plural).
> Thank you for understanding my prolonged absence,
> White KB



Glad to hear you are doing well! 
That’s fine, I totally understand. Most of the people that passed you were probably significantly faster than you (and the rest of us) so if you see someone that passed you you can ask for a match real quick if you would like.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 25, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @ProStar I challenge you to 3x3 OH.


It has been 1 week since I challenged @ProStar to 3x3 OH and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
@DNF_Cuber I challenge you to 3x3 OH.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 26, 2021)

We have finished another giveaway! I am very happy with this months activity, way to go.

The first giftcard was random, and $25 goes to @TipsterTrickster
The second giftcard was random, and $25 goes to @DNF_Cuber
The third giftcard was weighted based on overall rankings, and goes to @fun at the joy !

Also, a noteable mention goes to @CrispyCubing for climbing a lot during this month, I did not see that coming!

Those of who won will be contacted shortly, and thanks to our sponsor, thecubicle,com, for the prizes!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> It has been 1 week since I challenged @ProStar to 3x3 OH and they have not responded, so I win by forfeit.
> @DNF_Cuber I challenge you to 3x3 OH.


I forfeit because you are like 10 seconds faster than me.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 26, 2021)

@PingPongCuber you haven't updated the sheet
@GenTheThief beat me 5-0 in 3x3


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @PingPongCuber you haven't updated the sheet
> @GenTheThief beat me 5-0 in 3x3



What should I update? I can find a recent match from you that has been reported.
Edit: Are you referring to the match against GenTheThief that you mentioned right after that?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 26, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> What should I update? I can find a recent match from you that has been reported.
> Edit: Are you referring to the match against GenTheThief that you mentioned right after that?


yes


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2021)

@BenChristman1 I challenge you to 3x3 OH


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @BenChristman1 I challenge you to 3x3 OH


I’ll forfeit too.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 26, 2021)

@White KB I challenge you to 2x2 @Ace19212 I challenge you to 3x3 @sCs I challenge you to 4x4 and 5x5 @DavidI challenge you to squan.


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm sorry but I'm supposed to be removed form those events cause my only 4x4 and 5x5 broke


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 27, 2021)

@Owen Morrison I challenge you to 3x3 OH


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 27, 2021)

@DiamondGolem12 
I challenge you to 3x3.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> @Owen Morrison I challenge you to 3x3 OH


Alright, what time works for you?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2021)

Everything updated, @sCs that's too bad, I hoped new ones would get here quick but oh well. You have been removed from 4 and 5


----------



## scrubizilla (Apr 27, 2021)

I beat @DiamondGolem12 5-0 in 3x3


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 28, 2021)

@David Reid beat me 5-0 at square-1


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 29, 2021)

I beat @David Reid in megaminx 5-0.
@Paul.Mz I challenge you to megaminx


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 29, 2021)

I beat @White KB at 2x2 3-2


----------



## Paul.Mz (Apr 29, 2021)

Ok @GenTheThief I'm opened this week


----------



## White KB (Apr 30, 2021)

I challenge @virginia to 3x3 and @David Reid to Skewb.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 30, 2021)

All updated!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 1, 2021)

I beat @Nmile7300 5-4 in 3x3 OH.
@PingPongCuber I challenge _you_ to 3x3 OH.


----------



## CFOP INC (May 1, 2021)

I beat @Scollier in 3x3 5-2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 1, 2021)

Geez, I’m kinda stuck. 3x3 is pretty much the only event that I have potential to improve in. Hey people above me, start challenging each other to kick more people down!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 2, 2021)

Updated all of this


----------



## Ace19212 (May 4, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> @White KB I challenge you to 2x2 @Ace19212 I challenge you to 3x3 @sCs I challenge you to 4x4 and 5x5 @DavidI challenge you to squan.


ok send me your discord name and we will do it there


----------



## White KB (May 4, 2021)

I challenge @Diamond Golem to 2x2.


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 4, 2021)

I challenge @Owen Morrison to Clock


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (May 4, 2021)

Ace19212 said:


> ok send me your discord name and we will do it there


My discord name is DiamondGolem#2801



White KB said:


> I challenge @Diamond Golem to 2x2.



I think you have to wait a month but we can do a match if you want. I also challenge you to 4x4 and 5x5 so we could do it at the same time?


----------



## CFOP INC (May 4, 2021)

I should be removed form those events cause my only 4x4 and 5x5 broke so just challenge the person above me. This is like the third time this has happened lol.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 4, 2021)

sCs said:


> I should be removed form those events cause my only 4x4 and 5x5 broke so just challenge the person above me. This is like the third time this has happened lol.



Yeah, you have been removed for some time now.


----------



## CFOP INC (May 4, 2021)

Yeah I just keep receiving challenges


----------



## CFOP INC (May 4, 2021)

Oh I'm sorry I was confused with something else. I beg your forgivness.


----------



## scrubizilla (May 4, 2021)

I challenge @Ace19212 to 3x3
Oh and ace I know diamond golem challenged you but I already beat him so he cant face you anymore and im challenging you instead


----------



## White KB (May 5, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> My discord name is DiamondGolem#2801
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have to wait a month but we can do a match if you want. I also challenge you to 4x4 and 5x5 so we could do it at the same time?


I didn't know you had to wait a month, so I will not do 2x2, but I think I will accept the 4x4 and 5x5 things. Do you want to send me the scrambles, since I can't do live? My email is [email protected].


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 9, 2021)

@BenChristman1 @Scollier forfeited against me on 3x3


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2021)

I beat @Paul.Mz in megaminx 5-0.

@ProStar I challenge you to megaminx.
@virginia I challenge you to 3x3.


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2021)

@PingPongCuber I'm gonna have to withdraw from the competition. I've forfeited several matches and don't want to be just sitting there not doing anything


----------



## GenTheThief (May 11, 2021)

@BenChristman1 I challenge you to megaminx


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2021)

I defeated @David Reid at Skewb, 5-3.
EDIT: I also challenge @David Reid to Clock.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 11, 2021)

All updated!


----------



## Ace19212 (Jun 1, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> I challenge @Ace19212 to 3x3
> Oh and ace I know diamond golem challenged you but I already beat him so he cant face you anymore and im challenging you instead


I want your discord name


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

This is sCs I changed my name cause I am developing a youtube channel anyway I challenged @White KB to 3x3 a week ago and he has not responded. So I win by forfeit.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

I challenge @virginia to 3x3


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 11, 2021)

I challenged @virginia to 3x3 a week ago and they have not responded so I win by forfeit. 

@GenTheThief I challenge you to 3x3


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 3, 2021)

I challenge @GenTheThief to 3x3.


----------



## White KB (Sep 15, 2021)

I challenge @CFOP INC to 4x4


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 15, 2021)

Can I be added to the ladder?


----------



## White KB (Sep 15, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Can I be added to the ladder?


I think you'd have to message @PingPongCuber .


----------



## White KB (Sep 17, 2021)

I won against @CFOP INC at 4x4. Not sure who does the chart now, but I thought I'd say it anyway.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 25, 2021)

White KB said:


> I won against @CFOP INC at 4x4. Not sure who does the chart now, but I thought I'd say it anyway.


I will update that, because of how things are now though I will make the sheet accessible for everyone to edit so you guys can do that. I will save the current version just in case, but I don't think anyone will try to mess things up.


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok I'll join, so I assume I have to challenge everyone at the bottom of the ladder:
@Ace19212 (challenging you in 2x2)
@MJbaka (challenging you in 3x3)
@DiamondGolem12 (challenging you in 4x4, 5x5, and Square-1)
@White KB (challenging you in 3x3 OH, Megaminx, Clock, and 3BLD)
@virginia (challenging you in Pyraminx)
@David Reid (challenging you in Skewb, Kilominx, and FTO)
One question, how long do they have to respond? If they don't respond within a certain amount of time do I automatically move up?


----------



## White KB (Sep 26, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Ok I'll join, so I assume I have to challenge everyone at the bottom of the ladder:
> @Ace19212 (challenging you in 2x2)
> @MJbaka (challenging you in 3x3)
> @DiamondGolem12 (challenging you in 4x4, 5x5, and Square-1)
> ...


If the person you invite doesn't respond within three days, you automatically move up. This thread was more popular in May, so there may be more people who are on the sheet than are active participants. Once we have who is and isn't active sorted out, it should be more functional.

Also, @BraydenAdamsSolves, I accept everything, as long as it's Ao12 for OH & Clock, Ao5 for Mega, and Mo3 for 3BLD. I'll PM you soon with the scrambles.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 27, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Ok I'll join, so I assume I have to challenge everyone at the bottom of the ladder:
> @Ace19212 (challenging you in 2x2)
> @MJbaka (challenging you in 3x3)
> @DiamondGolem12 (challenging you in 4x4, 5x5, and Square-1)
> ...


I've left and I think a lot of other people have


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Sep 28, 2021)

Ok it's been three days so I'll move myself up on everyone who didn't respond.
New challenges:
@CFOP INC (challenging you in 2x2 and Megaminx)
@scrubizilla (challenging you in 3x3)
@White KB (challenging you in 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb and Square-1)
@CrispyCubing (challenging you in 3x3 OH)
@Nmile7300 (challenging you in Clock)
@Owen Morrison (challenging you in 3BLD)
@2018AMSB02 (challenging you in Kilominx)
@Micah Morrison (challenging you in FTO)


----------



## White KB (Sep 29, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Ok it's been three days so I'll move myself up on everyone who didn't respond.
> New challenges:
> @CFOP INC (challenging you in 2x2 and Megaminx)
> @scrubizilla (challenging you in 3x3)
> ...


I accept.
4x4, 5x5, Pyra, Skewb, & Square-1? Cool.
I'll PM you with scrambles.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 29, 2021)

I'll jump on the bandwagon of moving up on the ladder again

@Paul.Mz I challenge you to 3x3
@fun at the joy I challenge you to 3x3 OH
@2018AMSB02 I challenge you to megaminx
@Micah Morrison I challenge you to kilominx


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 2, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I'll jump on the bandwagon of moving up on the ladder again
> 
> @Paul.Mz I challenge you to 3x3
> @fun at the joy I challenge you to 3x3 OH
> ...


It's been a few days and I've gotten one challenge accepted so I'll move on with the others:

@David Reid I challenge you to 3x3
@TipsterTrickster I challenge you to OH
@BenChristman1 I challenge you to kilominx


----------

